# Less fuel consumption after replacing a crankshaft position sensor?



## spinningpedals (Nov 12, 2010)

Replaced the crankshaft position sensor on my 01 Allroad.. found I have gained some better fuel economy, has anyone else experienced a lowered fuel consumption after their crankshaft sensor?

freaking god!!, I just calulated the l/100km... 8.06 L/100km is the result for my 4200lbs 6 spd allroad.. :toothy: damn i love this car.


----------



## SlamedCab (Jan 17, 2003)

did you replace the sensor yourself?

was it a pita?

thanks


----------



## spinningpedals (Nov 12, 2010)

Yep, it's as tough as replacing a light bulb. Un-fasten the coolant expansion tank and level sensor, place it aside. The sensor is on the top left side of the transmission bell housing. it has a three pronged connector placed behind the expansion tank. Use a 1/4" ratchet and a couple of long extensions, 10mm 6 point shallow socket.. Don't forget to transfer tear drop shaped aluminum spacer on the sensor to the new one.


----------



## SlamedCab (Jan 17, 2003)

I have an 02 S4....it doesn't seem to be the same procedure.
il have a look.


----------



## spinningpedals (Nov 12, 2010)

Should be in the same location, may have a allen key bolt instead. There is a difference between automatic and manual.. the part number is different( longer cable attatched to the sensor).


----------



## Ixomeneus (Nov 27, 2011)

I'm curious; was this one a suspected issue and you just changed it out or did it have any associated DTCs?


----------



## spinningpedals (Nov 12, 2010)

I had a intermittent or missing crank sensor dtc. Funny, scanning the car didn't happen until I verified that i could power up the fuel pump( as while cranking the engine over there was no power supplied to the pump and fuse was good). I checked for spark, found none. I'll have to figure out how to post pictures, but the end of the sensor, there was a part missing and stuck in the reluctor wheel attached to the flywheel. 
I imagine that the end of the sensor had a mild crack, moisture began to fracture and expand the damaged portion and contact the flywheel. When the offending piece tore off the sensor, the car shut down. I had to get the car towed back to where i work so i could carry out the repairs.


----------

